# Solved: wii shuts my tv off



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope this is a good place to put this. This just happened to me about an hour ago. I was playing a game on my wii and all of a sudden, the tv shuts off and won't turn on. When I unplug my wii, the tv will reset and work. We had a power problem when we first got the tv in which it was turning on and off by itself. We sent it off and had it fixed and haven't had a problem since. Could the wii be causing this because since I unplugged it, the tv has been fine.

The tv is a 42 inch Samsung HDTV

Has anyone else had this happen to them or heard of this? I'm kinda afraid to play the wii since it shuts the tv off.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nevermind, it is the tv. Apparently, the [email protected][email protected]@$#%%# power supply inside the tv has gone out AGAIN. The first time this happened, it was right after we got it home, and it would shut off and turn itself on by itself. Tech support said that it had a faulty power adapter in the unit. This time it did the same thing the first few time that I mentioned above, now it won't even turn on, the little red led light just stays on and nothing happens. I must say that this will make me reluctant to buy a Samsung tv again. Sorry to bicker and whine, but I had to get this off my chest as this is just the icing on the [email protected]#$ you cake! My dad is in the hospital with a flesh eating bacterial infection and a blood clot in is leg and probably won't make it home for Christmas and I am now taking care of my mom, who has had two strokes, and my 82 year old grandmother. Sorry to get off topic, but for anyone who reads this, I appreciate it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for posting an update and sorry to hear about your parents and grandparents - I hope things work out for Christmas for you and family


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for listening, etaf. I have faith it will. I just hate that this tv seems to have a problem working properly. I have heard a lot of issues with these Samsung tvs that relate to bad power supplies. I think we should have gotten a Toshiba!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

or Panasonic 
but all makes can have issues


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I will keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

DorianVonRichter said:


> I will keep that in mind. Thanks.


Glad U were able to solve your dilemma w/ tv and whole heartedly agree about Samsung TVs. Ours has developed a line demarcation from top to bottom covering about a third of the screen. Our next tv will not be a Samsung. 
Hope the doctors will be able to help your Dad.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, dad is doing better, still in the hospital, but doing better. Thanks for the help.


----------

